# Pic ~ My First Quilt ~ Finally



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I finally finished the *first* quilt top I made over twenty years ago. :grin:

Flying Geese, of course, and the fabric is 100% pure Amish. My Auntie lived near an Amish community and she gave me several yards of each color.

I dug the top out of my cedar chest and decided to finally get 'er done. haha

Yes, it is machine quilted. I am a complete clutz when it comes to hand quilting; unless the top is small or block by block.

I used a pattern that I thought looked like the wind. I used white thread on the top and black on the bottom. I tried black on the top and it didn't look quite right.

I did not lay out the pieces well... but it was my first try! 

Let me know what you think? I'm so proud. I'm putting it upstairs on my son's bed.

digApony


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice--and looks like a lot of work for a first quilt!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

This is beautiful! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you! 

digApony


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome! Definitely looks Amish - great materials. You did a fantastic job, never would have guessed it's the first..never. Hope you intend to do more, you obviously have a knack for it.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Dandish said:


> Awesome! Definitely looks Amish - great materials. You did a fantastic job, never would have guessed it's the first..never. Hope you intend to do more, you obviously have a knack for it.


Beginners luck! I always enjoyed quilting, but I stuck with quilted pillows, table runners and crib sized quilts.

I have blocks from both the Spring and Autumn block swaps and I am beginning them now.

Thank you!!!! 

ps, the red is more of a barn red... it looks pinkish in the picture... I didn't bother to adjust my camera.

digApony


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looks wonderful. I think you did a better than first try job on it.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Really Nice! All those triangles and they look great !!! Nice quilting too!!!
GOOD JOB!!!! Your first quilt? WOW


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful! Nice job!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! You can tell I'm thrilled. haha 

I can see now that I should have used another color for the border; the red blocks blend with the red border. However, wanting to keep it all Amish, red was the color in which I had the most fabric.

In fact I still have a quite a bit left. I'm thinking I'll make a couple pillow shams out of the red.

digApony


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow it turned out great!!!! You should be proud!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

You should be proud!!!! It is very pretty.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

The quilting is excellent, too. Did you quilt it w/just a reg machine or long arm? You should be very proud!!!!!!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Great job! It gives me hope!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

DW said:


> The quilting is excellent, too. Did you quilt it w/just a reg machine or long arm? You should be very proud!!!!!!


A long arm. The pattern is like waves.. I thought it would look like wind... but it's hard to tell until it is finished.

Thanks so much.

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

nduetime said:


> Great job! It gives me hope!


haha... Me too! :goodjob:

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

jokey said:


> Really Nice! All those triangles and they look great !!! Nice quilting too!!!
> GOOD JOB!!!! Your first quilt? WOW


Ya Jokey... one of these days I'm going to catch up to you! :grin:

Thank you,

digApony


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

digApony said:


> Ya Jokey... one of these days I'm going to catch up to you! :grin:
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> digApony


You've already surpassed me!!! I don't do triangles!!:teehee:


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

jokey said:


> You've already surpassed me!!! I don't do triangles!!:teehee:


Oh no, just paper piece a kite with a tail and embroider a pretty butterfly...

:hysterical: 

I opted out of the snowman swap... I looked at a few blocks and thought... oh no... I'll put the other swap blocks together instead. I am interested in seeing how beautiful the snowman blocks will be!

digApony


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Very pretty.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Paperpiecing is easy! And the embroidery is done by machine, ok with a little help from me LOL. But Triangles intimidate me. 
Can't wait to see your quilt from the countryporch swap!!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Digapony,
you did a great job with your first quilt. I love the simpleness of the Amish.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

katy, debbie, thanks so much. Yes I love the simpleness of the Amish. I was so lucky to get this material. My Auntie was quite the quilter. I picked the easiest pattern I could find...

I remember my son was two and running around the house while I was cutting and piecing the top... it has memories and it's going on the bed he used when he was young. 

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

jokey said:


> Paperpiecing is easy! And the embroidery is done by machine, ok with a little help from me LOL. But Triangles intimidate me.
> Can't wait to see your quilt from the countryporch swap!!!


This top waited 20 years to get quilted... haha You might be waiting a while!

:yawn:

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

jokey said:


> But Triangles intimidate me.


 Oh silly.... triangles are just half of a square...:cute:


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Very pretty!! I just hope my first quilting job will turn out so nicely!!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Very nice and bright. Love it


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

springvalley said:


> Very pretty!! I just hope my first quilting job will turn out so nicely!!


Oh it will! I live near a large community of Old Order Amish. They sell their quilts which are mostly black and other dark colors. Their patterns are simple, the stitching is uneven, and their corners don't always match. But the quilts are absolutely beautiful!

Their philosophy is not to compete with God, in everything they do, and to work hard.

I like to keep that in mind. And one day, no matter how it turns out, it will be your very first quilt! :happy:

Good luck!

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

margo said:


> Very nice and bright. Love it


Oh thank you! I love the colors too. But the red looks much brighter and pinkish in the picture than it is. It's really a barn red. It must have been the sunlight through the window.

digApony


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

ELOCN said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


:grin: thank you! I showed it to my son and he luvvs it... I told him he has to change his bed sheets first before he gets to use it... haha

digApony


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!! What talent!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Lol...sneaky way to get your kid to change his sheets..make him a quilt!! lol That is just GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

MacaReenie said:


> Lol...sneaky way to get your kid to change his sheets..make him a quilt!! lol That is just GORGEOUS!!!!


:whistlin: haha He spent the night at his friend's though... 

thank you!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love it. Your son must be thrilled to have this quilt on his bed.

If the red border bothers you, you could have appliqued a tube of black around the center where the triangles meet the border. This would give you a striking narrow border.


----------

